# Anyone see Floyd Landis' Twitter??? Hahahaha



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

First off I'm a Floyd fan, would like to see him on a top team so he can get on a good "program". I think he did dope.... As do most of the top riders. He posted on twitter that he may go for the Hour record.....hahaha. Unless he is working with Johan again, this must be a joke.

www.twitter.com/therealfloydl


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Nobody cares about the Hour record anymore.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Bry03cobra said:


> First off I'm a Floyd fan, would like to see him on a top team so he can get on a good "program". I think he did dope.... As do most of the top riders. He posted on twitter that he may go for the Hour record.....hahaha. Unless he is working with Johan again, this must be a joke.
> 
> www.twitter.com/therealfloydl


how many Jack shots in one hour is the current record?


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*yeah, and would that be Englis (oz.) shots or Metric (ml) shots?*



den bakker said:


> how many Jack shots in one hour is the current record?


I hate trolls.

And would it have to be Jack? What about Jaeger?

bt


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Nobody cares about the Hour record anymore.


please explain why.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I would love to see it. He would start with the american record that Norm holds. Even if he just went for that, it would be awesome.

I love the hour record.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Me too, I've said it before on here but I would love to get to watch some riders go for the hour.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

i think the hour record would be sweet if you could only do it on 36 spoke rims, traditional geometry track bike... regular helmets too. Let the rider win, not aerodynamics.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

MarshallH1987 said:


> i think the hour record would be sweet if you could only do it on 36 spoke rims, traditional geometry track bike... regular helmets too. Let the rider win, not aerodynamics.


its almost like you have not read the rules for the hour record


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

i have not... that takes way too much effort... i prefer just to make an ass of myself and let people correct me later, takes less time on my part.


----------



## C Dunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> Nobody cares about the Hour record anymore.


Incorrect.

Nobody cares about Floyd Landis anymore.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

pigpen said:


> please explain why.


Just one of those things. The numerous goofy rule changes didn't help. The lesser interest in track and 6 day racing overall. The nature of the event itself. Lots of little things mean the hour is basically becoming irrelevant except for the interesting history it once had.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*You mean...*



MarshallH1987 said:


> i think the hour record would be sweet if you could only do it on 36 spoke rims, traditional geometry track bike... regular helmets too. Let the rider win, not aerodynamics.



...something like this??


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Just one of those things. The numerous goofy rule changes didn't help. The lesser interest in track and 6 day racing overall. The nature of the event itself. Lots of little things mean the hour is basically becoming irrelevant except for the interesting history it once had.


Plus, it seems only one rider per 5 years or something has a go at it so it loses a bit of credibility... The more attempts there are, the more important the record is.


----------

